# Mikey, il "sospetto terrorista" di 8 anni



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2010)

_Il ragazzino vittima di un caso di omonimia. Ma i suoi familiari non riescono a far correggere l'equivoco

WASHINGTON – Ha 8 anni, è un boy scout, studia a una scuola parrocchiale. Ma dalla prima volta che salì su un aereo, quando aveva 2 anni, viene sempre fermato, frugato e interrogato dai funzionari della TSA, la Transport security administration. Assieme alla famiglia è l'ultimo a prendere il suo posto, e non di rado causa ritardi alle partenze. Il motivo: Michael Hicks, figlio di un imprenditore e di una fotogiornalista che soleva viaggiare al seguito della Casa Bianca, è un sospetto terrorista. A 8 anni? Impossibile? No, possibilissimo: Mikey, come viene chiamato, figura nella "selected list", un elenco allargato del "non volo". E in 6 anni, la famiglia non è riuscita a farlo togliere. William Pasrell, il deputato democratico che la aiuta, è furioso: «Nella lista del non volo compaiono 2.500 nomi, in quella selettiva 13.500. Evidentemente sono inattendibili, se includono un bambino». 

CONTROLLI - A segnalare l'assurdità del caso è il New York Times, che ha appurato che si tratta di omonimia. Un Michael Hicks è veramente sospettato di terrorismo, ma non si sa chi sia, e di Michael Hicks in America il giornale ne ha comunque contati più di 1.600. Il bambino, inoltre, ha un aspetto del tutto inoffensivo: porta gli occhiali, è educato e sorridente, e si sottopone ai controlli di buona grazia. «Pianse solo la prima volta - ricorda la madre - a 2 anni, quando prendemmo l'aereo a Newark, la nostra città nel New Jersey, vicino a New York. Si è abituato a essere fermato». Normalmente, al banco accettazioni gli addetti esprimono sorpresa quando trovano il suo nome nella "selected list" e chiamano i superiori. Ma nessuno lo lascia passare senza una rigida ispezione. Commenta ironicamente Mikey: «I grandi sono irragionevoli». _

_REVISIONE LISTE - Interpellato dal New York Times, James Fotenos, il portavoce della TSA, ha dichiarato che «di norma i bambini non figurano nei nostri elenchi» e ha assicurato che tra le riforme ordinate da Obama dopo il mancato attentato di Natale al volo della Delta c'è la revisione delle liste. Ma il giornale osserva che negli ultimi tre anni circa 82 mila passeggeri, bloccati agli aeroporti, vittime di casi di omonimia, hanno fatto ricorso contro la TSA e che 25 mila ricorsi sono ancora pendenti. Un uomo d’affari canadese, Mario Labbè, è stato prima costretto a rinunciare ad andare negli Stati Uniti e a fissare gli incontri con americani in Francia, poi a cambiare nome, cosa legale nel suo Paese. Adesso va e viene liberamente tra Toronto e New York: «Assurdità, follie» ha protestato. Il deputato Pasrell ha chiesto alla TSA di lasciare in pace il piccolo Mikey e all’Fbi, la polizia federale, e alla Cia, il servizio segreto, di ridurre le loro banche dati sui terroristi: «Arrivano a 550 mila nomi» lamenta. «È il caos. Occorre essere precisi»._

http://www.corriere.it/esteri/10_ge...to_e36cfd70-0119-11df-9901-00144f02aabe.shtml

Io mi chiedo come facciano ad essere cosi' coglioni. Faranno un corso o e' un _talento_ naturale?


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Il ragazzino vittima di un caso di omonimia. Ma i suoi familiari non riescono a far correggere l'equivoco_
> 
> _WASHINGTON – Ha 8 anni, è un boy scout, studia a una scuola parrocchiale. Ma dalla prima volta che salì su un aereo, quando aveva 2 anni, viene sempre fermato, frugato e interrogato dai funzionari della TSA, la Transport security administration. Assieme alla famiglia è l'ultimo a prendere il suo posto, e non di rado causa ritardi alle partenze. Il motivo: Michael Hicks, figlio di un imprenditore e di una fotogiornalista che soleva viaggiare al seguito della Casa Bianca, è un sospetto terrorista. A 8 anni? Impossibile? No, possibilissimo: Mikey, come viene chiamato, figura nella "selected list", un elenco allargato del "non volo". E in 6 anni, la famiglia non è riuscita a farlo togliere. William Pasrell, il deputato democratico che la aiuta, è furioso: «Nella lista del non volo compaiono 2.500 nomi, in quella selettiva 13.500. Evidentemente sono inattendibili, se includono un bambino». _
> 
> ...


 Penso entrambe le cose... prima li selezionano in base al talento e poi li raffinano :carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Penso entrambe le cose... prima li selezionano in base al talento e poi li raffinano :carneval:


Tu scherzi ma io credo che vengano realmente selezionate persone con un IQ molto inferiore alla media... poi vengono addestrati a non pensare ma a eseguire ordini senza chiedersi se sia piu' o meno possibile... questo bambino viene considerato un possibile terrorista dall'eta' di due anni:blank:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Gennaio 2010)

:nuke:
Quoto i criteri di scelta del personale.


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu scherzi ma io credo che *vengano realmente selezionate persone con un IQ molto inferiore alla media*... *poi vengono addestrati* a non pensare *ma a eseguire ordini senza chiedersi se sia piu' o meno possibile*... questo bambino viene considerato un possibile terrorista dall'eta' di due anni:blank:


Il cane ha un terzo dei neuroni di un gatto... infatti il cane lo puoi addestrare.:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il cane ha un terzo dei neuroni di un gatto... infatti il cane lo puoi addestrare.:carneval:


 al contrario: lo addestri perché capisce


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> al contrario: lo addestri perché capisce


punti di vista... se capisse davvero certe cose non le farebbe. 
Comunque è vero, pare che il gatto abbia molte più possibilità cerebrali.


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> punti di vista... se capisse davvero certe cose non le farebbe.
> Comunque è vero, pare che il gatto abbia molte più possibilità cerebrali.


guarda, leggevo un articolo tempo fa: dipende dai soggetti.
in teoria cane batte gatto sei a cinque ma tutti e due si superano uno con l'altro in varie caratteristiche


----------



## Nobody (15 Gennaio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda, leggevo un articolo tempo fa: dipende dai soggetti.
> in teoria cane batte gatto sei a cinque ma tutti e due si superano uno con l'altro in varie caratteristiche


 Ma infatti non capiscono neanche il nostro di cervello, figuriamoci quello di cane e gatto 
A me sta simpatico il gatto, ma certamente non mi aiuterebbe in certi frangenti come un cane. Però se faccio footing il gatto di strada mi lascia in pace, il cane no.... maledetto:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (15 Gennaio 2010)

Io vorrei un coccodrillo, ma mi ritrovo con un cane che non mi riporta mai il bastoncino (e spesso si dirige dalla parte opposta)


----------



## Minerva (15 Gennaio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io vorrei un coccodrillo, ma mi ritrovo con un cane che non mi riporta mai il bastoncino (e spesso si dirige dalla parte opposta)


 dillo a me...a dirla tutta è lui che mi rilancia il bastoncino ed io glielo porto scodinzolando:racchia:


----------



## Bruja (15 Gennaio 2010)

*lettrice*

Scusa ma che se ne farebbe una come te di un cane che riporta il bastone??? 
Come minimo ti serve un cojote che ti porta un mocassino (serpente) !!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Bruja

p.s. Circa l'articolo iniziale... il pensiero mi é volato al comma 22 :singleeye:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Gennaio 2010)

Essere coglione è l'indole dell'essere umano.


----------

